# Come modificare grub.conf?

## 2Fast2Furious

ho configurato il file grub.conf (/boot/grub/grub.conf) e dopop aver istallato grub e fatto poche altre operazioni (seguendo la guida all'instalazione ufficiale di gentoo.org) ho fatto un reboot e tolto il CD.

all'avvio parte la schermata splashimage che mi elenca i vari OS (solo gentoo nel mio caso dato che ho caricato solo questo sul PC), ma mi compare una schermata in cui mi dice che c'è qualcosa di sbagliato nel file grub.conf e che non riesce quindi a caricar nulla.

Adesso, penso di aver capito che devo modificare grub.conf ma doipoaver inserito il cd (live cd) cosa faccio? do il comando dopcmcia? e dopo?

e nella riga root=(hd0,0) cosa devo inserire al posto di 0 (zero)?

----------

## morellik

Puoi anche editare il grub al momento dell'avvio.

Quando hai la schermata di grub selezioni la voce da avviare e premi e

questo ti permette di editare la linea di boot e avviare la macchina. 

La modifica non è permanente, me ti permette solo di avviare, poi dovrai correggere l'errore

del grub.conf.

Se usi il livecd devi montare le partizioni, fare il chroot e poi editare il grub.conf e riavviare.

Il parametro root= vuole la partizione root che hai scelto al momento della creazione delle partizioni con fdisk.

P.e. root=/dev/hda3.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## AlterX

 *2Fast2Furious wrote:*   

> ho configurato il file grub.conf (/boot/grub/grub.conf) e dopop aver istallato grub e fatto poche altre operazioni (seguendo la guida all'instalazione ufficiale di gentoo.org) ho fatto un reboot e tolto il CD.
> 
> all'avvio parte la schermata splashimage che mi elenca i vari OS (solo gentoo nel mio caso dato che ho caricato solo questo sul PC), ma mi compare una schermata in cui mi dice che c'è qualcosa di sbagliato nel file grub.conf e che non riesce quindi a caricar nulla.
> 
> Adesso, penso di aver capito che devo modificare grub.conf ma doipoaver inserito il cd (live cd) cosa faccio? do il comando dopcmcia? e dopo?
> ...

 

Esegui le normali operazioni che hai seguito per l'installazione;

ovviamente non devi formattare o ripartizionare  :Wink: 

arriva fino al chroot e all'aggiornamento delle variabili di ambiente e poi

editi grub normalmente.

Con grub, lo 0 indica il corrispettivo di lilo "a", per cui: hd0 = hda, hd1 = hdb ecc...

idem con la partizione: hd0, 0 = hda, 1 (partizione hda1) - hd0, 1 = hda, 2 (partizione hda2) ecc...

La "funzione" "setup", installa il loader, e la "funzione" "root" indica dove si trova la partizione di boot

Ciao

----------

## 2Fast2Furious

ho provato a premere "e" al boot, e ho cambiato i parametri riguardanti hd0

al momento ho

```
root (hd0,3)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

root=/dev/hda3
```

ma mi da sempre errore!

cosa posso cambiare?

i miei parametri sono

hda1 = boot

hda2 = swap

hda3 = root

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ricci

Prova con:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> title=Gentoo 2005.0
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

----------

## 2Fast2Furious

ma la versione de gentoo è la 2004, se metto 2005 nel title che succede?

----------

## ricci

Niente, è solo quello che ti compare nel grub

Metti allora title=Gentoo 2004  :Very Happy: 

Inoltre la configurazione del grub dipende se hai compilato il kernel "a mano" o con genkernel.

----------

## 2Fast2Furious

nulla, mi da sempre errore. Non ho usato genkernel, ho fatto tutto a mano.

che configurazione posso mettere se configuro il file dal livecd (quindi facendo tutti i passaggi fino ad arrivare a chroot)?

come detto precedentemente i parametri attuali sono:

hda1 = boot (file-system ext2)

hda2 = swap

hda3 = root (file-system ext3)

----------

## ricci

Se hai configurato a mano penso vada bene:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> ...

 

Scusa una domanda, ma sul PC vuoi installare solo Linux?Last edited by ricci on Mon Jun 13, 2005 12:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 2Fast2Furious

si, solo linux. Perchè?

----------

## ricci

Così per sapere  :Very Happy: 

Poi lanci il grub e nel programma:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> setup (hd0)
> ...

 Last edited by ricci on Mon Jun 13, 2005 12:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

se ti dice che non trova il kernel probabilmente hai sbagliato ad inserire il nome nel file di configurazione. controlla la correttezza di tutto. se ti passa l'avvio del kernel (quindi compare anche la scritta "gentoo linux" ed inizia a caricare le varie periferiche e ti chiede di digitare control-D per un avvio è un errore nell'fstab. purtroppo non hai postato niente di relativo al tipo di errore, potrebbe essere qualsiasi cosa, per assurdo anche una compilazione del kernel per un altra architettura.

 *ricci wrote:*   

> ma sul PC vuoi installare solo Linux?

 

è tutto quello che mi serve. cos'altro dovrei avere scusa?

----------

## ricci

 *Quote:*   

> è tutto quello che mi serve. cos'altro dovrei avere scusa?

 

Era solo per sapere se mettere il dual boot se magari aveva anche un'altro OS...

Non tutti usano solo Linux  :Wink: 

Al massimo posta anche il contenuto dell' /etc/fstab

 *Quote:*   

> e nella riga root=(hd0,0) cosa devo inserire al posto di 0 (zero)?

 

La partizione dove risiede il boot, cioè (hd0,0)

La partizione del /root va in:

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /kernel-versione root=/dev/hda3 

 

----------

## 2Fast2Furious

dunque:

attualmente la configurazione è questa:

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda3
```

ma dopo aver premuto il tasto "b" mi da il seguente errore:

```

booting command-list

root (hd0,0)

   filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda3

error 15: file not found

press any key to continue
```

----------

## shogun_panda

 *2Fast2Furious wrote:*   

> dunque:
> 
> attualmente la configurazione ï¿½ questa:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Be', sembra non trovi il file del kernel...

Prova dal livecd a controllare esattamente cosa' c'e' nella partizione di boot...

----------

## randomaze

 *2Fast2Furious wrote:*   

> error 15: file not found

 

Mi sembra esauriente come messaggio.

Sei sicuro che il kernel ci sia e si chiami "kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9" ?

----------

## 2Fast2Furious

dunque, ho controllato in boot e porta il nome del kernel: 2.6.9-gentoo-r1

ho quindi modificato il codice in:

```

root (hd0,0) 

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3
```

ho premuto b, ma mi da lo stesso messaggio di errore, (error 15: file not found)

...che fare??

----------

## shogun_panda

 *2Fast2Furious wrote:*   

> dunque, ho controllato in boot e porta il nome del kernel: 2.6.9-gentoo-r1

 

Ehm...Con o senza kernel? Cioe': il nome del file e' solo 2.6.9-gentoo-r1?

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> Cioe': il nome del file e' solo 2.6.9-gentoo-r1?

 in tal caso devi mettere solo:

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3
```

----------

## 2Fast2Furious

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

>  *2Fast2Furious wrote:*   dunque, ho controllato in boot e porta il nome del kernel: 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 
> 
> Ehm...Con o senza kernel? Cioe': il nome del file e' solo 2.6.9-gentoo-r1?

 

ecco cosa viene visualizzato se in /boot da il comando "dir":

```

system.map-2.6.9-gentoo-r1    boot   initrs-2.6.9-gentoo-r1   kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1
```

----------

## 2Fast2Furious

siete spariti tutti??   :Shocked: 

potrebbe esser utile aggiornare il file grub.conf dal livecd (quindi rifare tutti i passaggi fatti in precedenza per l'installazione? ovviamente senza formattare e senza rifare le partizioni... che ne dite?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

azz, devo riuscire a sbloccare questo problema...   :Mad: 

----------

## Onip

potrebbe essere che stai confondendo la /boot del livecd con quella dell'installazione? In altre parole assicurati di controllare il contenuto di /boot solamente dopo il chroot (eventualmente ricordati di montarla. Ti dico questo perchè la tua è un'installazione recente (il 1° post è di oggi...) e mi sembra strano che tu abbia installato un kernel 2.6.9 quando invece i 2.6.11 sono stabili da un bel po', il tuo mi sembra + il kernel del livecd. 

Byez

p.s. So che è una banalità, ma non offenderti a volte le piccole sviste sono quelle più difficili da trovare

----------

## 2Fast2Furious

ok, quindi mi tocca rimontare tutte la partizioni dal livecd e rifare tutti i passaggi fino a chroot, poi verificare il contenuto di /boot e q eu lpunto fare nuovamente il file fi configurazione di grub, giusto?

----------

## Onip

sì. segui l'handbook fino al chroot compreso, naturalmente senza partizionare. Devi solo entrare nell'installazione di gentoo che hai già. Poi controlli cosa hai in /boot e modifichi di conseguenza /boot/grub/grub.conf

In bocca al lupo  :Wink: 

----------

## 2Fast2Furious

e speriamo che questa volta funzioni correttamente...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> e speriamo che questa volta funzioni correttamente...

 

non c'è da sperare che funzioni... nel senso: se le cose le fai come devono essere fatte tutto funziona. non c'è magia ne nient'altro. forse l'unica cosa che citerei in ambito informatico è murphy.

cmq ti riassumo brevemente cosa devi fare:

loadkeys it (se non lo fai già durante il boot

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

teoricamente non ti serve nemmeno chrootarti nel nuovo ambiente.

adesso dai un 

```
ls /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

e vedi come hai chiamato il tuo kernel.

dopo apri il file 

```
/mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/grub.conf
```

e inserisci il nome del kernel come lo hai visto scritto sopra.

infine smonti le due partizioni montate e riavvii

----------

## AlterX

 *2Fast2Furious wrote:*   

> ho provato a premere "e" al boot, e ho cambiato i parametri riguardanti hd0
> 
> al momento ho
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ma allora non leggi quello che scrivo?!!?

root(hd0, 3) indica dove si trova la partizione di boot, cioè come da te specificato /dev/hda4...non mi sembra che la tua boot sia hda4!!!

----------

## morellik

E comunque al momento dell'avvio, premendo e sulla voce da avviare, è possibile usare il tasto TAB per 

avere la lista delle possibili opzioni per il kernel.

P.e. Se digiti kernel (hd e premi il tasto TAB ti vengono mostrate le varie possibilità tra le quali scegliere quella giusta. Una volta completato kernel (hdX,X)/ ribattendo il tasto TAB vengono proposti i vari kernel

presenti nella partizione selezionata. 

Utilizzando questo metodo la possibilità di errore è quasi nulla.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## knefas

Si, consiglio vivamente di avviare a mano con e e poi un frequente uso di tab. Una volta avviato modifichi il file e sei a posto. Be cool.  :Wink: 

----------

